# Family Guy Appreciation Thread



## Rick (Sep 19, 2006)

Discuss.


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2006)

i don't think that simply suggesting appreciation for Family Guy warrants discussion, unless you have something more to say about it?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 19, 2006)

Best fucking TV show around!!!

I like the episode where the UPS lady goes to Quagmire's house and she says Package for Glen Quagmire and he answers the door in his boxers then looks down and says oh excuse me then goes in the house and comes back outside in the nude and says I got a package for you too alllll right. Then proceeds to chase her down the street.


----------



## Michael (Sep 19, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I like the episode where the UPS lady goes to Quagmire's house and she says Package for Glen Quagmire and he answers the door in his boxers then looks down and says oh excuse me then goes in the house and comes back outside in the nude and says I got a package for you too alllll right. Then proceeds to chase her down the street.






This show is awesome.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 19, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> and comes back outside in the nude and says I got a package for you too alllll right. Then proceeds to chase her down the street.



Actually right after he says that she sprays him in the eyes with pepper spray and he's like, "Heh heh, I've built up an immunity"  Looove Family Guy!!



Rev.


----------



## rummy (Sep 19, 2006)

I started following the show last year. It's a riot!

"Oh, no!" "Oh, no!" "Oh, no!" "OH YEAHHHH!"


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 19, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Actually right after he says that she sprays him in the eyes with pepper spray and he's like, "Heh heh, I've built up an immunity"  Looove Family Guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.


 
oh yea!!! lol good catch! he does grab a robe when she runs for her truck.


----------



## RISKY (Sep 19, 2006)

has anyone else not been able to watch family guy since south park nailed them with that episode with everyone putting their head in the sand because of the cartoon muhammed?


----------



## Pauly (Sep 19, 2006)

This thread is worthless without YouTube vids.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 19, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Best fucking TV show around!!!
> 
> I like the episode where the UPS lady goes to Quagmire's house and she says Package for Glen Quagmire and he answers the door in his boxers then looks down and says oh excuse me then goes in the house and comes back outside in the nude and says I got a package for you too alllll right. Then proceeds to chase her down the street.



Giggity Giggity Goo!


----------



## Mykie (Sep 19, 2006)

I love Family Guy, but after a while it got kinda old for me, then I go through the whole anti family guy phase, then back to watching it for a little while again till it gets old again.

Beavis and Butthead on the other hand never gets old to me.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 19, 2006)

RISKY said:


> has anyone else not been able to watch family guy since south park nailed them with that episode with everyone putting their head in the sand because of the cartoon muhammed?



What's so stupid is Comedy Central wouldn't show the image of Muhammed in that episode yet South Park already had an episode aired in the past with Muhammed in it. It's called the Super Best Friends where they make a bunch of religious figures out as superheroes like the Justice League.



Rev.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 19, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> This thread is worthless without YouTube vids.


 
here's a 8 sec. video for ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVWLZhJzxZI



Popsyche said:


> Giggity Giggity Goo!


 
this one is just for you lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWuyjx1lRU&NR


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 19, 2006)

^ Aww- right!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 19, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> ^ Aww- right!


 

giggity giggity giggity giggity giggity lets have sex!!


----------



## Pauly (Sep 20, 2006)

Ha more giggity giggity here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmeWAF4P2RM


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Ha more giggity giggity here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmeWAF4P2RM


 
    

more giggity giggity... more Giggity Goo Stick around


----------



## RISKY (Sep 21, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> What's so stupid is Comedy Central wouldn't show the image of Muhammed in that episode yet South Park already had an episode aired in the past with Muhammed in it. It's called the Super Best Friends where they make a bunch of religious figures out as superheroes like the Justice League.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.




I gotta see that one, i bet its on youtube im gonna search

heres the southpark family guy

this ones like 10 mins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGk4hb2K3IM


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2006)

Definately one of my favorite cartoons.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 21, 2006)

Officer down, suspect being beligerent

haha


----------



## RISKY (Sep 21, 2006)

heres the second part of the south park family guy episode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDa-G5ZUWPA

this person listed it real confusing but I think this is next

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY44Q63Emaw

and then this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zro9n3fNMY



I'm not even supposed to be here, it's supposed to be half day friiidaayyys, haha notice the view from the fox presidents window is like the same from return of the jedi.


----------



## Vince (Sep 22, 2006)

Mykie said:


> I love Family Guy, but after a while it got kinda old for me, then I go through the whole anti family guy phase, then back to watching it for a little while again till it gets old again.
> 
> Beavis and Butthead on the other hand never gets old to me.



I am 100% the exact opposite 

I could watch family guy all day, but I can only take so much Beavis & Butthead. I love B&B, I just have to take the show in small amounts.


----------



## Leon (Sep 22, 2006)

i stand corrected!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 22, 2006)

Leon said:


> i stand corrected!



Nah, I thought the same as you after seeing the first post. But after a few people posted there was something worth saying 


Rev.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 22, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I am 100% the exact opposite
> 
> I could watch family guy all day, but I can only take so much Beavis & Butthead. I love B&B, I just have to take the show in small amounts.


 
I used to be able to watch B&B all the time when I was younger but now it's like ok this is too redundant.

As far as Family Guy I'm the exact same way I can't get enough Quagmire thats for damn sure.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2006)

I've seen pretty much every episode of Beavis and Butthead multiple times, but there are still Family Guy episodes I haven't seen, so it's still fresh for me.

Bartender...'Hey...Is he 18?!'
Brian...'Horace, the drinking age is 21...'
Bartender...'Oh...'

Pure genius. 

Me votes for Brian as bestest character!


----------

